# New Group Buy rules added



## Monty (Dec 26, 2015)

After a  problem cropped up in a recent Group Buy, I'm adding two  new requirements to the Guidelines for members to participate. 

 Group Buy Participants
  9 – In keeping with other requirements for participating in IAP  events, you must have your real name and location listed in your  profile.


  10 – When communicating with the person running the Buy by phone,  email, PM or any other media, please keep it civil and refrain from any  language that may be construed as abusive, agitative or profane.  If you  are having a problem with the person running the Buy, please contact  the IAP Group Buy Coordinator.  Violation of this will result in your  being banned from participating in future Group Buys.


----------

